# Here’s how the largest electric school bus transition in the US is going so far



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

> Eric Melgar, a Rockville resident and bus driver for MCPS for a year and a half, says the electric buses are modern, eco-friendly, and more spacious than the outdated diesel models. He adds the students love the buses, too, and has noticed his students are quieter and better behaved.



Continue Reading


----------

